# New job, monthly pay, no money in the meantime



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

My other half is about to start work in a new job that pays monthly. The problem is we have no savings and the dole just informed us that we won't get any help to tide us over until the first pay cheque comes in.

We have been told that the Work Programme _might_ be able to help us but they only had £10 to help out with an interview suit so that seems unlikely. We should be able to live on our final dole money for a week or so but that won't stretch to a month.

Has anyone else been in this situation? How did you manage? Were you given financial help?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

when i started my predecessor job back in 2005 i came off the dole and iirc had an extra month housing benefit and ctb plus something in the region of £100 to tide me over. but that was ten years ago, i don't know what they do now.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure but my last employer paid new starts half the wages after 2 weeks to tie them over maybe ask them if they have a similar policy.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2015)

Crisis funds are now done by the council so see what they can offer you, might not be able to access this until you are actually in crisis but worth checking


----------



## salem (Aug 11, 2015)

If you don't find any other help then this sounds like a time when a payday loan could work. Take as a last resort, take the bare minimum to tide you over (don't get into the trap of making yourself broke when you pay it back and end up in the same situation) and make sure you pay it back in time (take it on a few days longer if need be)

Ask friends and family or explore the other options suggested before doing it of course.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2015)

Credit Union would be a good alternative to a pay day loan company if you can.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't you get a payment from the job centre when you start work? I did. IIRC it was 2 weeks JSA. Or has that been another victim of the cuts?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 11, 2015)

Buy cheap food, potatoes, dried beans/lentils and be a vegetarian for the month. Try to live on nothing, you'll be rich next month with no debt.

(Im trying to be helpful not mean or funny)


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2015)

The nearest I've been to a situation like this was when the company I was working for went from weekly pay to monthly pay - it was not uncommon during the transition to ask for and get an advance against your salary - this is something that you might be able to ask your new company, probably before I'd be looking for a payday loan - you'd best be asking HR when you start or the wages clark when you hand over your starting paperwork just to see what options the firm offers - don't know if that helps at all - good luck in getting a solution


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

There is no way in hell that we are going for a payday loan. We are hoping that the job will help us out with an advance and thanks to a snafu with the rent (that was not our fault) we are already having to get by on £5 a day for 3 people and a dog. Mind you, we are doing ok living on just pasta and sandwiches. Our spirits are up and we're not too worried because we know that "something will turn up".


----------



## wiskey (Aug 11, 2015)

I started a new job recently and missed the pay cut off by one day, they paid me the two weeks wages at the end of the month as an advance rather than making me wait 6 weeks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Don't you get a payment from the job centre when you start work? I did. IIRC it was 2 weeks JSA. Or has that been another victim of the cuts?


on reflection that sounds about right.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

JSA is paid in arrears, I think, so the money you get is for the previous 2 weeks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 11, 2015)

Ask new employer for an advance *say 2 or 3 weeks wages) - but taken back at one week a month.

That is what I know several employers offer.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

That does seem to be most likely option.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2015)

Helen Back said:


> JSA is paid in arrears, I think, so the money you get is for the previous 2 weeks.



This was in addition to JSA and paid immediately.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope. It seems we are expected to look for work (spending 35 hours a week doing so and making a daily log on their website about it as proof before we'll get paid), find work but there is no help whatsoever for making the transition.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2015)

Are you not eligible for working tax credits and the like?


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 11, 2015)

We're not sure. It's 21k a year so we doubt it.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 11, 2015)

Helen Back I would be tempted to ask the new employer if they could pay you an advance on the first months salary, perhaps half after working two weeks. I don't know what others think but I expect such requests are not too unusual.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2015)

Helen Back said:


> We're not sure. It's 21k a year so we doubt it.



Yes, this early in the tax year does make it unlikely: back when I got off the dole and into a job the test wasn't the annual salary but how much I earned in the tax year.  Of course, my experience is of 5 years ago, so things may well have changed. But you lose nothing by asking.

https://www.gov.uk/working-tax-credit/overview


----------

